# NCE CP6 Question



## Rockster (Mar 26, 2014)

Hi

I have a 4x8 layout with a 14g buss around the layout using the NCE Power Cab .I wanted some sort of protection for the locos in case of a short, so I got a cp6 now my question is since I am using 14g for the buss and the cp6 power in is 16g also the power to tracks is supposed to be 16g but can't seem to make it fit may have to use 18g. The wire connectors on the cp6 call for 16g power in and the power out according to NCE is 20g for the different districts J1to J6 I am only using J1 .

Will I have a problem with going from 14g for bus then going down to 16g for power in and then 18 g for power out ? Will this affect the cp6? 
The power out wire connectors on power out or J1 frayed the wire so some of the strands did not go in the wire connector that is the reason I may have to use 18g

Hope this makes sense to someone who has the CP6

Rockster


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

The current that reaches your track will be limited by
the wire gauge you use to feed it. The smallest 
wire in any section between your controller/booster and
the track will determine the track current. A typical current model
HO non sound locomotive will pull something around
.3 or .4 amps at normal speed. The 14 and 16 gauge
wire is fine. The 20 may be a bit light.

The cp6 is a circuit breaker. It protects the controller/booster
not the locomotives. One user commented that an ordinary
auto tail light bulb would work just as well.

Don


----------



## Cycleops (Dec 6, 2014)

The CP6 is not a circuit breaker it's a current limiting device and will allow 1 amp to pass through and burn off the excess as heat/light. It protects the PowerCab.I have a PowerCab and have never felt the need for such a device.


----------



## Rockster (Mar 26, 2014)

So basically it is useless and something I don't need from the sound of it.Guess I should of asked on here before I bought it .

Rockster


----------



## Cycleops (Dec 6, 2014)

Never mind, we live and learn!


----------



## Rockster (Mar 26, 2014)

Well since I have already made room for it on my facia I might as well use it.

But the question remains the CP6 comes with screw type connections on the unit which only accept 16 gauge wire for input and 6 seperate zones or districts ( J1 to J6 ) for output.
I am only using 1 of these as I don't have my layout divided up
My buss wires for my feeders are 14 gauge which I do not want to change for obvious reasons.

So can I connect or solder my 14 gauge buss wire to 16 gauge ends so I can connect it to the CP6 without any loss of power ?


Rockster


----------



## Cycleops (Dec 6, 2014)

You're not going to have any problem going from 14 to 16 gauge.


----------

